# Remote control boat



## CORNFED500 (Apr 11, 2012)

i have a pond in my backyard would like an electric boat to play with but i don't feel educated about them, i have flown planes and raced cars just don't know much about boats any info appreciated


----------



## MoblMec (Apr 12, 2012)

Like cars and planes HOW FAST DO YOU WANT TO GO$$$$$ the choise is yours.
Just Google them there is lots to see!
MoblMec


----------



## BradMyers (Apr 12, 2012)

If you've flown planes & want a boat, how bout a combo.


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 12, 2012)

CORNFED500 said:


> i have a pond in my backyard would like an electric boat to play with but i don't feel educated about them, i have flown planes and raced cars just don't know much about boats any info appreciated



How big is the pond?  Boats run from basic rc toys all the way to scale model boats that can run into hundreds of dollars.  Pond size would dictate what you would be limited to.  Smaller would be something scale and slow that you could just putt about with, larger would open the possibilities for something bigger and faster.  You can get them either ready to run or as kit to build.  Here's a good place to window shop just so get an idea about the various options.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/listings/cat-b.html


----------



## CORNFED500 (Apr 13, 2012)

well the pond is around 4 to 5 acres so i have a decent range may actually buy 2 for me and the kids, I don't have to have one going 100 mph but I would like a fairly fast or fun one


----------

